# spanish road laws



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
Can anyone help
Do you have to have a reflective board attached to the bike rack when travelling in Spain?

peachy


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

The simple answer is "yes" and it must be the aluminium sort. I forget what the maximum projection is without a board but a rack is over the maximum. I'll try to look it up.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as i understand if you have a Fiamma type rack then yes, If however you have a towball mounted type rack with its own lights and number plate then no. Dont take this as gospel as some one else will no doubt be along with further information.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We had better buy one of those too before our trip!

Sould be able to get one at the show this weekend  

Alison


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I've just checked the Spanish law ( Royal Decree 1428/2003 ) and *any* projection behind the back of a vehicle must have a V20 (aluminium) board. Interestingly if the projection extends the full width of the vehicle then you must have *two* boards one at each extremity of the width arranged so that the stripes form an inverted vee!

Furthermore, if the vehicle "circulates" at night the projecting load must show a red light. Nonsense isn't it? I'm sure a simple aluminium striped board will be fine. There's been some debate about which way up to display the single sign but Spanish law is silent on this aspect.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I wonder why the accessories shop at Caravanas Cruz in Elche sell the plastic one which of course I have and have had no problem with. Maybe the Garda can't tell its not metal


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if this is the same law as the Italians have ? If so we asked, in Italy, what the law actually was about aluminium vs plastic boards. This is what we were told:

It is not the material that the boards are made from that matters. What does matter is that the board should have reflective stripes or disks.

All aluminium boards have reflective stripes. All aluminium boards are legal

Of the two types of plastic boards ( Fiamma) :

One has painted non-reflective stripes. This board is not legal.

One has painted non-reflective stripes but also has 4 circular reflective plastic disks, one in each corner. This board is legal.

As far as we're concerned we have the board on the back every time we put the bikes on no matter what country we're in. Anything that stops cars or pedestrians running into the bike rack has to be a good thing.

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Reflective boards*

 Ciao Grizzly, I hope it wasn't me that told you that? :roll: 
The Italian 'Codice della Strada' Highway code is quite specific.
The only legal reflective board is a metallic one.
Somewhere, sometime, I have posted details; but can't find them just now.  
saluti,
eddied
Just found the relative bit - article 164 of the Codice della Strada. Taking on board EEC directive CEE 79/488. It is probably this directive that Spanish law is also complying with.
Article 164 in Italy is further interpreted by Ministry of Transport directive no. 2522/4332 D.C. IV no. B103 of 27/11/98.
Ignorance of the law is no excuse. :lol: 
Don't you just love Eurocats.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Reflective boards*



eddied said:


> Ciao Grizzly, I hope it wasn't me that told you that? :roll:
> 
> .


Morning Ed...no, it wasn't you.

We went into the vast camping shop and MH service place at the Camperclub Mutina sosta at Modena for an awning strut and, while there, saw the licensing blurb on the back of their Fiamma boards and quizzed the manager about the law. He kindly took up the challenge and looked it up. What I have written is what he said.

This seemed to agree with what the members of the club understood too. As well as a sosta CC Mutina is a social club for MH owners who store their vans there and, being Friday evening, there were lots about.

We've used a plain ( ie no disks) board for many years in Italy with no problems but, partly because it is getting bent and scratched, we went back next day and bought an aluminium one.

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

This overrides the "if the vehicle is fully legal in its country of registration, it’s fully legal throughout the EU" rule I assume.

Dick


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> This overrides the "if the vehicle is fully legal in its country of registration, it's fully legal throughout the EU" rule I assume.
> 
> Dick


That's a very good point. Does anyone know where that rule is to be found? Which directive or treaty had it in?

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

captmike said:


> That's a very good point. Does anyone know where that rule is to be found? Which directive or treaty had it in?
> Mike


Do you _really, seriously_ disagree with such a fundamentally sensible law ? What's wrong with increasing the visibility of the back of your van and the bikes on it ?

Good luck with arguing this with a Spanish policeman in the unlikely event that you are stopped !

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

It wont matter if you have got one or not or if its plastic or ali,if the Traffico want to fine you they will just don't argue with them just pay up and sort it out when back in the UK. 
The Spanish police have been told to fine as many people as poss during this recession and I am sorry to say Johnny Foreigner is a easy target.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't forget to have the stripes pointing in the right direction

Loddy


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry I haven't replied, I have been off line but Thank you all very much for your help
Just got buy one now

Lin


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Do you _really, seriously_ disagree with such a fundamentally sensible law ? What's wrong with increasing the visibility of the back of your van and the bikes on it ?
> 
> Good luck with arguing this with a Spanish policeman in the unlikely event that you are stopped !
> 
> G


No you misunderstand me. I'm trying to find the source of this "law" for other reasons and want to read the exact wording. Lots of people refer to it but no-one can quote "chapter and verse" so to speak.

To get back to the boards, they are a good idea and perhaps should be adopted throughout the EU. I realised today that when I come back from the woodyard with a load of timber on the roof-rack of my car I should be displaying one of those boards too but it would be virtually impossible to fix "perpendicular to the axis of the overhanging load" as the law states.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

If just driven accross the whole of Northern Spain without one of these and have even been stopped by the police for a passport check and had no problems.

I didn't have one of these and at most 50% of people do.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*reflector's*

Dont forget you also need two triangles and yellow jackets per person in Spain instigated a few years ago, and they must be able to be put on in the car/ van :roll: :roll:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: reflector's*



jonse said:


> Dont forget you also need two triangles and yellow jackets per person in Spain instigated a few years ago, and they must be able to be put on in the car/ van :roll: :roll:


It just goes on and on,here is another one
If you need glasses to drive you must also carry a spare pair.

Not only do you have to carry spare bulbs you must also carry any tools required to change the bulbs and be able to prove to the traffico that you can do it.

I could go on


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

In brief, YES you must have one.... technically.

However many MH's drive around without them, but better safe than sorry.

Also, and I am sorry if preaching to the converted and knowledgeable, you need to have the following:

Two red traffic triangles.
Basic first aid kit.
If needed for driving, spare glasses.
Reflective jackets, _"for each person who may vacate the vehicle onto the roadway/carriageway"_
Spare bulbs
Proof of payment of vehicle insurance (Spanish plated vehicles)
Green Card/*ORIGINAL* Insurance Cert

Probably are others, but these are some I have been asked for in recent years


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola
Just came across this leaflet that was sent to me by Trafico here in Spain and it should help to clear up a few points on reflective boards.
Basically is says that if the load ie bike rack protrudes more than 10% of the vehicle lenght then you need the board ie 7mtr van anything over 70cm needs a reflective board 
The leaflet does not say this but I have it from officials that the Aluminium board is the only one that is HOMOLGAMIZED ie officially designed to the correct spec.
They do sell the plastic ones here and I use one which has the reflectors in each corner never had a problem over the last 10 years here.
The attached leaflet also give you the speed limits .its in Spanish but I´m sure it can be translated via Google

Have safe journey Brian K


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Traffic info Spain*

 Thanks for that. Very useful, very clear, no excuses for non compliance.
saluti,
eddied


----------

